# The Cabins at Bear river ice fishing?



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

So my wife won a one night stay and a full day snowmobile rental and she regifted it to me for my birthday, she maid the reservations for Jan. 5th and said to take a buddy and go fishing. I have always wanted to ice fish the Uintas but never have made it. I have not spent very much time in this part of the Uintas, so I'm not sure where to go. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. I would like to go to a lake that is only accessible by foot or snowmobile with some BIG beautiful Brookies, I only have the snowmobile from 8:30 to 4:30 and want to get in as much fishing as I can so closer is probably better. Thanks everybody


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ya got 2 options: whitney or lily lake. i would advise whitney. close, lots of fun snowmobiling there, bigger lake, holds more fish, stocked rainbows, not sure on the brookies. dont try ice fishing the river, lots of ice, easy to go thru and once down the current will pin you under if you hit a deep hole. stay on shore or in shallow water where you are secure. a longer way out would be the lyman lakes, little lyman holds brookies. you will have zero comany. its about 16 miles from bear river service, groomed trail to the turnoff.
good luck


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

nuther thought... sleds rent for about 150 a day... i would be mobiling like mad all day long and go fishing another day. also, you have access to all the little lakes up on top. trial lake, lily, washington, etc.... again mostly planter rainbows so... go sledding.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

You make some good points Kingfisher, We only have the one sled rental so we can't play to much. Maybe I will sled a little farther away to use the sled some more and hopefully get into some quality fish instead of quanity. Thanks for the info. Wyogoob where is your 2 cents?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BULLOCK9 said:


> You make some good points Kingfisher, We only have the one sled rental so we can't play to much. Maybe I will sled a little farther away to use the sled some more and hopefully get into some quality fish instead of quanity. Thanks for the info. Wyogoob where is your 2 cents?


The lakes along the highway aren't too hot this time of year. Mirror Lake is an exception. 
Whitney Reservoir, about 7 miles off the highway on a well snowmobiled road, would be the best bet.

The scenery on the Mirror Lake Highway is fantastic this time of year, worth a trip to Bald Mountain Pass or down to the Christmas Meadows Trailhead. If you're not snowmobile-savvy stay on the groomed trails, or well-used trails; this is a bad time of year to get stuck.

I've never stayed in the Cabins but have rented sleds there and they've always been dependable.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I caught some B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L tiger trout up there, nicest one was about 22 inches. Whitney is a great lake.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I think we will head to Whitney. How thick is the ice there this time of year? Will I need an auger extension?


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

you should be fine with out an extension. but if you got one you should take it. Monday i fished just out from the **** in 25ft of water and i caught almost 30 fish in an hour and a half. there was about a foot of snow on the ice before this big storm hit and about 3-4ft on the shore and everywhere else. hope this helps


----------

